# Sugar Free Feb



## threebirds

Anyone else trying to be sugar free for Feb? Be good to support each other & share recipes & tips for survival &#129322;


----------



## krissie328

I am not sugar free specifically, but I am doing low carb. I started yesterday so I have one solid day down.


----------



## Wobbles

I try to avoid sugar among other things but I'm afraid my 5am morning coffee with 2 sugars is not something I will give up :lol:

Good luck <3


----------

